# rabbit box plans?



## crappieslayer (Jan 26, 2008)

does anyone have any plans or pics of there rabbit boxes they would like to share,to help give me an idea to get started.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 26, 2008)

*rabbit box picture*

here is a picture for Daddy Rabbits box he use hope it help


----------



## crappieslayer (Jan 26, 2008)

what is that a wire that holds the door down and how long is it?


----------



## contender* (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a set of instructions for a box--
http://mdc.mo.gov/documents/nathis/woodwork/ww10.pdf

The best thing to do is figure out how a rabbit box works and then you can really get creative. I've built some that were big enough to catch coons and foxes in.
I can tell you one thing. The first time you grab a live rabbit out of a rabbit trap and that thing goes to screamin it'll scare the pants off of you. I'll never forget the first time I did it. I dropped the rabbit and liked to have fell in the creek behind me....


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2008)

What I like about this box is that you can see from a distance if it has been tripped or not. Kind of like a pop up flag for fishing. Guess a fellow could put a piece of orange flagging tape to the long board and conceal it between the board and the box so when it pops up it would raise a flag. 

Crappie I would say that the wire is probally about 3-4 inches off the bottom so the rabbit would bump it, but it would not deter them from entering it. Also I would say the wire probally goes like
   |
   |
   |
 =]
   |
   |
With a bend to latch under the top board so when the rabbit bumps it, it will trip


----------



## crappieslayer (Jan 26, 2008)

i wonder how long it is...and yes thats a good idea to put flaging tape on it might have to try that...but wonder what holds down the door?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2008)

i would say just the weight of it a comparrison look at the bottom picture I would say about 9"


----------



## contender* (Jan 26, 2008)

crappieslayer said:


> .but wonder what holds down the door?




I'm not sure how the door on the one in the pic is held closed once tripped unless there is a magnetic catch like you would use on a cabinet door???
The link I posted is how I make mine, the weight of the door itself keeps the rabbit (or whatever you catch) inside.


----------



## crappieslayer (Jan 26, 2008)

thats how my grandad and i made 1 before and worked pretty good..but who knows what happen to it .


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2008)

I have always built them similar to the plans contender posted. Use old 1xs for the box, they blend in better and will work better.Old weathered PT fencing is best, hardware cloth on the backend gives it an open look. Dont bait it or you will catch rats squrrels possoms and stuff.


----------



## crappieslayer (Jan 27, 2008)

then how do you catch them?


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2008)

crappieslayer said:


> then how do you catch them?



Trails in briar patchs and thick stuff.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 27, 2008)

If you look real close there's a latch on the left side if you were looking into it. Not sure what it is but a piece of light metal would work. It's bent up and attached to the floor of trap. When door falls it pushes it down and out of the way and once it passes it it pops up to hold the door shut.


----------



## badkarma (Jan 28, 2008)

I made one of the boxes pictured above last night with my 2 boys.  Took about 15 minutes from start to finish.  That is a string going down in the hole.  You use a small stick to barely wedge the string in the hole from inside.  When they touch the stick the string slips out and the door slams shut.  The "lock" is a strip of light metal (flashing maybe) that works like described above.  They are easier to build than the ones in the plans and have fewer moving parts to contend with.


----------



## contender* (Jan 28, 2008)

ejs1980 said:


> If you look real close there's a latch on the left side if you were looking into it. Not sure what it is but a piece of light metal would work. It's bent up and attached to the floor of trap. When door falls it pushes it down and out of the way and once it passes it it pops up to hold the door shut.




I thought that was where they had rounded the edge Good eye there ejs, I just may have to try this type.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 28, 2008)

My vision is still blurred from trying to figure it out. looks pretty simple once you get past the latch.You could probally build it on a larger scale to catch anything. Thanks to little rabbit for the pics.


----------



## leroy (Jan 28, 2008)

I made two like little rabbits as somenoe said not hard to make one in 20-30 min. A friend at Church give me 2 old style with sticks and string.


----------



## leroy (Jan 28, 2008)

contender* said:


> Here's a set of instructions for a box--
> http://mdc.mo.gov/documents/nathis/woodwork/ww10.pdf
> 
> The first time you grab a live rabbit out of a rabbit trap and that thing goes to screamin it'll scare the pants off of you. I'll never forget the first time I did it. I dropped the rabbit and liked to have fell in the creek behind me....




Same here I brought him out head first and he was screaming, kicking and scratching as you say scared me to death guess I was 11-12.


----------

